# Pinselstriche begradigen



## Tropical (20. März 2005)

Einfache Frage:
Wie kann ich Photoshop automatisch meine Pinselstriche begradigen lassen? Also so in etwa wie's bei Flash (MX) ist...


----------



## blount (21. März 2005)

Einfach Antwort:
So etwas wie du dir das vorstellst gibt
es in PS leider nicht. Auf jedenfall keine
automatische Begradigungsfunktion!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. März 2005)

Hi blount,

das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es geht schon. Allerdings muss man zum Verständnis wissen,
wie Flash das macht. Flash kann Freihandlinien begradigen, weil sie auf Vektoren und
nicht auf Pixeln basieren.

Nun kann man glücklicherweise auch in Photoshop vektorbasierte Linien erzeugen.
Und zwar mit dem Freiform-Zeichenstift-Werkzeug. Wenn du dieses nutzt und damit
keine Formebene sondern einen Pfad zeichnest, dann wird die Linie auch begradigt.

Nachdem der Pfad gezeichnet ist, lässt er sich bearbeiten mit Hilfe der verschiedenen
Pfad-Werkzeuge und die Pfadlinie lässt sich dann mit einem beliebigen Pinsel als
Kontur nachfahren, um dann eine pixelbasierte Linie z.B. auf einer eigenen Ebene
zu erhalten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## blount (21. März 2005)

@ Martin Schaefer,

für mich sah es aus als wollte Tropical
schon gemalte Pinselstriche wieder begradigen
lassen und das geht auf jedenfall nicht automatisch!

Klar kann er natürlich beim zeichnen die shift-Taste
gedrückt halten und somit eine grade Linie erzeugen,
aber halt nicht mehr im Nachhinein eine krumme
Linie wieder begradigen.

Natürlich stehen einem mit dem Pfad-tool wieder ganz
andere Möglichkeiten offen, doch da Tropicals Frage
Richtung Pinselstriche ging bin ich nicht weiter auf
das Pfad-tool eingegangen (mein Fehler ^^).


----------



## devilrga (21. März 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar kann er natürlich beim zeichnen die shift-Taste
> gedrückt halten und somit eine grade Linie erzeugen


Eine Verbesserung: Gedrückte Umschalt-Taste  .

MFG


----------



## blount (21. März 2005)

@ devilrga,

ist »shift« nicht die englische Bezeichnung
für die »Umschalt-Taste«?


----------



## devilrga (21. März 2005)

blount hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ devilrga,
> 
> ist »shift« nicht die englische Bezeichnung
> für die »Umschalt-Taste«?


Ups, ach ist ja egal  .

MfG


----------

